# Petrol engine 2,5 in New Beetle - opinions



## inexperienced (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi,
does anyone can express an opinion about petrol engine 2,5L - the same as in Volkswagen New Beetle? Is it good enough?





(In case of some mistakes excuse me my spelling, english it's not my national language. Actually I'm not good at english and at cars either  )


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

What exactly are you asking?

VW does make a 2.5 beetle in north America, so the engine certainly fits. 

As far as "good enough", that's up to each individual person. Most of us in this part of the forum likes the 2.5, but everyone is different.

Here's my take on it: it doesn't do anything spectacular, but it does everything well, and i find it to be a great middle ground on a lot of things.

this is of course talking about a bone stock 2.5. When enough effort is made, this stout little engine is nothing short of fantastic.

Peter


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

It's a fun engine, I'm very happy with mine. Good low end power for city traffic & good power up top for cruising 75-80mph on Interstate Highways. Good gas mileage if you can keep your food off the gas pedal.
After market support is there if you want more power.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree, any sound difference with gti muffler?


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

hop2it said:


> I agree, any sound difference with gti muffler?


 Oh yes. I did a front resonator delete, with everything from the rear resonator on back coming from the GTI. 

Sounded perfect. Especially with a CAI kicking in to add a little music to it. No highway drone. Not too loud. 

Cheap way to go, too. Chances are your dealer can source the exhaust from someone adding an aftermarket to their GTI.


----------



## inexperienced (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for your answers 

I have another question...
Could you tell me what kind of engine oil do I need for New Beetle petrol engine 2,5 from year 2006? Which one do you use, recommend? I need also an information about capacity for oil-tank in this car, 'cause I don't know how much (and which one, as I mentioned above) do i have to buy...
Can anyone help me?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

The owners manual recommends 5w-40 oil. There are a couple of different brands that produce it. Liqui Moly and Pentosin are two that I have used and had good experiences with. I believe the capacity is around 6 liters give or take.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

My car takes about 5.8 liter = 6.1 quarts to be right in the middle of the 'normal' range.


----------



## inexperienced (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## inexperienced (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello everyone. 
Tell me one thing, please:
Have New Beetle (with petrol engine 2,5) ever been primarily produced with manual gearbox?

I'm sorry, but it's quite difficult for me to search informations on US/english forum. And I also can't find reliable informations on polish sites... :/

Greetings.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, the beetle 2.5L is available with a 5 spd manual transmission..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Was at my local dealer today and they have 2013 convertible beetles marked down $4000 and if you buy 2 of them you get a total of 10K off!


----------



## inexperienced (Jun 7, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Yes, the beetle 2.5L is available with a 5 spd manual transmission..


I mean New Beetle form 2005-2010, not The Beetle.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

inexperienced said:


> Hi,
> does anyone can express an opinion about petrol engine 2,5L - the same as in Volkswagen New Beetle? Is it good enough?


There were only really two major changes to the engine while it as in the MK4 based New Beetle. The early 150HP cars have a different chain setup which is weaker, though the 170HP variants are solid, and the later 08.5+ models lack a MAF.

Any of us here would prefer a 2.5L over a 1.8T --damn 1.8T is what gave VAG their reputation for reliability problems whereas the 2.5L is like a good whore: sexy, moans beautifully and takes a damn fine beating just to ask for more.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Where's the damn LIKE button?


Sent from my iPod, open the bay door Hal


----------



## inexperienced (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for your answers.

@HollisJoy, can you refer to my post above?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

http://www.autoevolution.com/engine/volkswagen-beetle-2005-25.html


----------



## inexperienced (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

